# What's next



## Mark. (Jun 21, 2020)

I recently ran up on a unique piece of wood & thought I had a grand plan for it. When I got close to it, I saw that this Burl was hollowed out. But I also saw another fetcher. To me I saw the head of a Gorilla. Looks great to me, But What's Next. Open for ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 21, 2020)

I don’t have any ideas on how to use this but I can definitely see something very cool with spikes running down the back! Awesome piece good luck with it!


----------



## tmar (Jun 21, 2020)

It would be interesting to see what a chainsaw carver (or any carver) might turn that into

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2020)

Looks like a bison head to me!


----------



## Mark. (Jun 26, 2020)

Think I am gonna try sandblasting this thing to clean it up a bit. Then see if it will begin speaking to me once more. It kept calling my name for months & I thought I had a plan for making something from it. If it doesn't start speaking to me again, or if I can't hear it, Recon I need to get me some of those hearing aids, you know, the kind that stands on two feet, & has an imagination that's better than mine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm personally seeing a carved dragon head... Maybe mount it to a chair base and make a "dragon throne".


----------

